# Charger Cop and Crazy Larry Charger...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Check them out.. I just finished charger cop just like my avatar and crazy larry charger.. i have to make another one cuz i thought they came with the blower but NOOO.. i found the right color for this body. its called key lime 224359 made by rust-oleum spray can.I used one long black stripe decals from slot rod and just cut it with knife or scissor like in different angle to make it looks like that in picture. thats it. 

On charger cop car (i took one grill guard off general lee body), easy job just take a black charger body and paint hood, doors , add decals and rooflight. 

I am STILL working on t bucket rat rod.. i had to put it away - I got frustrated with it and messed up one thing . To be con't... 

Enjoy!

Wes


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Super wicked cool!!! Like them both!! Key lime is a neat color!! Will have to look for that one.. And the Popo car is cool as heck matching your latest avatar!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

good looking cars. i will take them off your hands. lol keep up the great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I have to resurrect my Charger project and do one up in the right color. Great lookers Wes! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Sweet mopars Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I agree - think you hit the color right on. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking cars Wes :thumbsup::thumbsup: Man, you done good on that black stripe!!! Police car looks gooooood and ready to pounce!!! A small town nearby, uses that paint scheme on 1:1 Police cars, minus the Hemi logo and rear spoiler. Front guard and light bar are a nice touch also!!! It's the little things that may em stand out big...RM


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wes, that charger looks great! Just don't run it on a track with a train crossover.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wes, that charger looks great! Just don't run it on a track with a train crossover.


LOLOLOL i saw this movie no more than 5 years ago and i was like whooooaaa why they gotta ruin my baby!! same thing with fast and furious !! dang!

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

nice rides Wes!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Wes,
Where are the police decals from? :thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice work, Wes. And I second roadrner on that decal comment. I could use some po po decals as well as some military ones for some cop and army jeep proects Ive had in mothballs for a few years.

Also, what rims and tires are on the crazy larry charger?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

RR and ROCKJEEP - thats all you care about?? a frickin police decals??? just kidding 

go to RRR website.. 

http://www.ho-slotcars.com/

then click decals on left side then go to right side and scroll down you will see police decal sheets. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Also, what rims and tires are on the crazy larry charger?


i think it was from tjet pullback - i bought it from ebay that it was already made for afx chassis. it was in my box forever!! i just found it. does it look good there? like a crager rims? 

Wes


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I can here Head Quarters now...*

Wes,

Decals? We don't need no stinking Decals :lol: Nice job man!

Johnny Law come in we have a high speed pursuit in progress which requires your Hemi Black and White. Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

Roger that Control..........Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch :roll: Hey Crazy Larry pull it over NOW.

Bob...Breakin' the Law, Breakin' the Law...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Wes, where do you come up with the ideas for all these cool builds! I think the DMCL Charger is perfect!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Phase II*

Okay Wes,
I pulled up some pics on the web, and this one turned out to be my favorite.










So, naturally, I had to try to dup it.


















I'll put more pics up later.

Rich :hat:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWWWEEEEEETTTTT!!!! Awesome!! post some more!!

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I put em in my Ventura Highway thread, with a video.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nice cars Wes.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

fantastic!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

You never seem to stop the WOW affect Wes.
Great looking Mopars there buddy.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What was that color on the Charger? I thought we had a thread that mentioned it but I haven' t been able to find it. :freak: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What was that color on the Charger? I thought we had a thread that mentioned it but I haven' t been able to find it. :freak: rr


it was from my first post! LOL.. here it is.

its called key lime 224359 made by rust-oleum spray can

i dont know what Rich used on his. 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I used the same, was strolling through the paint, saw it, and thought, "I'm gonna build a crashed Crazy Larry car!!"


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Rich,

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet and then you put a blue 65 Impala in the picture just to drive me nuts. :freak:

click on link below that Claus made for me...if you wait a couple of seconds they blink to!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Charger Cop and Crazy Larry*



WesJY said:


> I am STILL working on t bucket rat rod.. i had to put it away - I got frustrated with it and messed up one thing . To be con't...
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Wes


*Can't wait to see that rat rod Wes when your ready to show it ! Keep up the great work :thumbsup:

Bear *


----------

